# Water for a new cichlid tank set up?



## Lottielulu (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi, I've just put the water and sand plus 6 viles of probio into my 190 litre cichlid tank, the water is now crystal clear.

Can someone tell me when to test it and in what order, also what the water reading should be before it's ready for the fish. I have got a test kit with all the bottles etc, but it doesn't tell me the order to do it and what it should be. Thankuou.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

http://cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopi ... 4&t=239823


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

When using a bottled product, things could be different for each product. I would reach out to the manufacturer. I know some claim add bottle then fish instantly and you will never see a spike.


----------



## Lottielulu (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks, had it checked at the fish shop, the ph is a bit low, but everything else is ok.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Lottielulu said:


> Thanks, had it checked at the fish shop, the ph is a bit low, but everything else is ok.


Did they give you actual numbers? Stores will say you're good sometimes in an attempt to sell you chemicals and fish.


----------



## Lottielulu (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi, they said ammonia was great, didn't mention nitrites or nitrates individually, just said it's ready for the fish, but I will wait a bit till I've arranged the rocks etc, and the cloudiness from the sand behind disturbed settles. He said ph was 7. I could do with it a bit higher for cichlids, how would I get it higher please? I tested the tap water straight from the tap, the ph is 7.5 and the nitrates are 20.he also says aid there was too much carbon dioxide in the water and not enough oxygen, I'm running an established filter along with the new filter and there is air coming into the tank from the established, turns out I needed to turn the water outlet up above the water in the new filter to add extra oxygen, so I've done that. Thanks.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

In a cycled tank that is ready for fish, the ammonia and nitrite should be zero consistently and the nitrate should be above 10PPM.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you have 20ppm nitrates in your tap water...possibly the fish store thought that was your beneficial bacteria producing the nitrates in a cycled tank.


----------



## thornsja19 (Feb 4, 2017)

If your tap water has 20ppm notated you may want to consider RO water for your water changes. Kinda defeats the purpose of doing a water change if the new water already has that much nitrate buildup


----------



## Lottielulu (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks. I will repeat all tests today.


----------



## Lottielulu (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi, just an update, and a request for advice again, it's been nearly a week since I set up the tank, the fish went in on Wednesday evening, the ammonia is good, nitrite also clear, but nitrate is still around 18 to 20. I did a 40 litre water change last night, so should I do some more and if so how much and how often please. I've only had an 80 litre tank before this so not sure if the quantities required yet. The nitrate from the tap, after being treated , is only very slight.
many thanks.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Lottielulu said:


> Hi, just an update, and a request for advice again, it's been nearly a week since I set up the tank, the fish went in on Wednesday evening, the ammonia is good, nitrite also clear, but nitrate is still around 18 to 20. I did a 40 litre water change last night, so should I do some more and if so how much and how often please. I've only had an 80 litre tank before this so not sure if the quantities required yet. The nitrate from the tap, after being treated , is only very slight.
> many thanks.


 What kind of test are you using for your water?


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I would not work too hard at this time to get the water to any specific numbers as it does change a bit as the tank gets a bit older and then there is also a point missing. When we speak of cichlids it is a bit like speaking of dogs and asking what to expect. Cichlids come in so many different types and from all over so the best conditions for each can vary a lot. Angelfish may favor something totally different than Oscars and African cichlids for rivers may differ from those from Lake Malawi. You can get some for soft water and others prefer hard water, for instance. So which cichlids, please? Not necessary to name each species exactly if that is not at hand but a general idea will help get better info. 
Some will like the hiding in rocks while some will prefer the open country. Pretty much like people, at times? You get your thugs and you may also get the nice church lady as well.


----------



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

You are always going to have 20 ppm Nitrate because of your tap water. That is a real problem for fishkeeping. You're going to need to do something about that, whether that be RO as suggested or a denitrifier for the tank.


----------



## Lottielulu (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi thanks for the reply. 
I have one possible red zebra...about 5 inches,
Two yellow labs....about 2 and 3 inches,
One possible acei...a black fish with a white edge to the fins.
One male auratas.....about 4 inches.
Three small peacocks...about one inch....I now know I shouldn't have mixed them like that but the ship said they would be fine when I git the peacocks last month.

The nitrates straight from the tap are about 20, but only very slight after I've added the water conditioner before adding to the tank.

The tank is 44.5 gallons and is 98.5 cm wide x 70 Cm from front to back and 60 cm high.

I have lots of ocean rock, a coral sand substrate and a few fake plants, 600 litres per hour filtration and an air bar blowing bubbles.
Does this all seem to be ok, am I doing it all right. I have a master test kit with the bottles of chemicals .
Thanks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

This is a 38" tank...too small for many Malawi. I would keep either the yellow labs or the peacocks if they are 1m:2f but not both. Rehome the rest, of get a much larger tank (especially if you keep the auratus...consider a 72" tank for them).

And it would be better if you cycle your tank before adding fish.


----------

